# Bad news



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

The baby that I was caring for from the coop that had "spraddle leg" did not make it..... I got great information from this site about what to do and I am so grateful for that, but.... it must have had other problems too. We are doing a bit of mourning around here.....well a lot of mourning actually.....

Question- I read on someone's thread here that Birmingham rollers did not "home" like homer pigeons do -is that true and if so why? How can you be sure pigeons are homers?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry the baby didn't make it, Boni!

Can't answer your "homer" question, but I'm sure others will be along to do so.

Loving Hugs and Condolences

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boni Birds said:


> I read on someone's thread here that Birmingham rollers did not "home" like homer pigeons do -is that true and if so why? How can you be sure pigeons are homers?



I'm so sorry to hear the baby didn't make it.

Actually if you get get a bird from unknown sources and can't tell by looking at it-what it is, then you REALLY don't know if it has homing ability or not. 

In regards to rollers, they do have the instinct to home, and it depends on how well they are trained, as to how well they "home" The Birmingham rollers, actually "roll" in the air, which may seem to look like they are in trouble and may bring the attention of unwanted predators. It is actually a very hardy breed.

I'm sure someone who has these rollers can give a more detailed answer.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Boni, I am so sorry to hear the baby didn't make it.

Reti


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I too am very sorry to hear the baby did not make it. At least you gave it comfort and safety.

Bill B.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry, Boni.  

Cindy


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Boni, 
I am so very sorry that the baby didn't make it .

-Hilly


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Boni, I'm so sorry about the baby. Bless you for providing comfort and care.

About Birmingham Rollers:
From what I understand, they have more of a short distance homing instinct. However as with homers, training plays a big role in how well they home. I'm trying to find some local Roller folks here because I may be interested in training a kit of them myself. Not sure yet though - until I find out more about it.

Some people actually train them to home to a portable loft. I think that's a pretty neat idea. Portability means more chances to "wow" people with how awesome pigeons are. And also better chances at avoiding hawk attacks. However it requires more extensive training.

I have decided I need to win the lottery so I can spend more time with my birds, and still be able to provide food & shelter for all of us  

Anyway - Here's a great message board with lots of archived info on rollers:
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Roller_Discussion.html


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss Boni. I lost my cockatiel Parsley today also. I know how you are feeling.

Hugs, Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, I too am so very sorry. It never matters to me how long I've had one, the hurt is the same.


Lindi, I'm so sorry about your little Parsley. 


Great big hug to both of you.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

I am really sorry to here about your lost. 


How to tell a homing pigeon:

Well, almost all flying pigeons can home.... The thing is some home better than others. However, Homing pigeons were specifically bred for homing for hundreds of years. Most experts can look at the bird facial features and other characteristics and tell you if it is a homer or now. Nevertheless, while a homer pigeon can home from hundreds or maybe thousands of miles away if they are really good... A feral or Roller can maybe home 45 miles or something. Some have been known to home from farther away. In fact, some pigeons can't even home from a few blocks away! 

If you watch Star Wars , Some Jedi have the Force while someone Like Luke or Anakin have a really strong Force! Force=Homing 

Hope this helps.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the youngster, Boni.

Terry


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

richardtheman said:


> I am really sorry to here about your lost.
> 
> 
> How to tell a homing pigeon:
> ...


Well said, homing pigeons are bred to for their instinct to home, so their ability will be alot better then others. However, feral pigeons also home, in many places they have to travel many opposite directions for their food and water sources, and they still roost in the same place every night. I've had rollers that i've sold return because the owner let them out to early and it had to be a minimum of 3 or 4 miles. However, training has alot to do with it to. Take "tossing tipplers" for instancer, they are trained to home better then normal tipplers who just circle the loft when they fly
http://tossingtipplers.com/index.html

Sorry to hear about the baby


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

My condolences as well for Boni and Parsley.
My prayers for heart healing are with you guys.
May you be blessed for giving them a safe haven of love and care before they went to fly with the angels!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I thought little Betti was depressed and sad and staring off into space, brooding and so on, much like I feel so I was bringing the food to her bed and even gave her a bath, dug up and old toy... just to cheer her up (she was atcually helping feed the baby). Yesterday I find an egg in her nest. Life is a cycle isn't it, one ride around the sun after another.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

so sorry to hear you lost this little one. it's always sad no matter what. thank you for taking such good care of him or her during its short time here. 
regards,
f. weeble


----------

